# Fishroom!



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I am getting close to setting up my fishroom finally. Should be between 30 and 60 tanks in a 8' x 16' dedicated room. I

s there anyone in Northern California who has set up a fishroom who I can talk to or maybe visit to get some ideas? I live in Red Bluff, 30 miles south of Redding.

Let me know, I would like to see a few room before I commit to the final build.

Matt


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

At first I thought you said "30 to 60 tanks". 

Good luck on the fishroom!


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

i did, i will have 30 aquariums to start and up to 60 aquariums when fully set up!


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh... interesting. What size tanks? Are you planning on breeding?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

ChoxRox said:


> Oh... interesting. What size tanks? Are you planning on breeding?


Now now ChoxRox, do not jump to conclusions maybe he just likes storing large amounts of water in glass boxes.

I am only kidding of-course, I look forward to seeing pictures.

Have you mapped out a plan we can look at?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see this thread progress!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Theres a lady named Pam Chin, she's on this forum so send her a PM and she should get back to you, or you could pop in the chat at night. She's usually in there between 7-12. Google her name and you'll find out what your missing.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I currently breed angels, and have bred several different shellies in the past.

I am also working on cory cats right now and have a killer pair of jack dempseys breeding as well.

I will contact Pam, thanks Aulonocara!

I havent mapped out the room just yet as I want to get some input and possibly see another setup first.

Years ago, I had a medium sized hatchery (120+) tanks, and had a pretty good setup, but it was too much work and I ended up selling it. That was also combined with the fact the wholesaler I sold fish to closed his doors.

If I can get this project almost fully automated, then I will go with the full 60 tanks in the future.

RBFG


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

tim_s said:


> ChoxRox said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... interesting. What size tanks? Are you planning on breeding?
> ...


Heh, I was actually curious, not just trying to jump on him.

Keep us updated!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Setting up fishrooms is one of those things that take a lot of thought. Part of it is how to do it but I'm finding there is another end that is giving me reason to think again. Sounds like you have been there and done some of it so I'm not trying to talk you out of it. Just making note of some of my frustration. 
I've changed parts of the country but thought selling some fish was okay most anywhere so I gradually built up my breeding and was all set to run a small operation. But now I'm backing away. For a while I was getting good response from ads and both sides of the deal were happy. I moved the fish and buyers were happy but now I'm finding it not worth the effort. There seems to be just too many people wanting to make me give them fish for totally irrational prices and then if I bend on the price, it gets worse. Maybe they all think they are on a bridge to Mexico but whatever their reason, I'm backing down and closing out breeding. Just too many jerks show up. If I wanted to go full bore and try to keep a wholesale operation supplied, it would be different but that is a job and I've had all the jobs of that sort I want.


----------



## Jim in Michiana (May 25, 2009)

Lots of info can be found on the "East Coast Cichlids" site. They have a dedicated "fishroom forum !


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Will have two racks set up this week sometime, just waiting on a few tanks to come in and I'll post a few photos. That will put 15 tanks in use

This will be just temporary mind you, I have a few finishing touches left on the room. The temporary room is in a spare bedroom in the house. My wife is being very patient.

RBFG


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

opcorn: still waitin


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

tim_s said:


> ChoxRox said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... interesting. What size tanks? Are you planning on breeding?
> ...


Yea, quite a hobby! :lol:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Been super busy.....photo's to be posted soon. Currently have 20 tanks up and running, and well over 1000 baby angels varying in size from fry to half dollar size bodies.

Any locals let me know if you are interested in angels, or trading for something..... I am just getting into breeding Cory cats too! Have two tanks dedicated to that so far.

RBFG


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, update us! With pics!


----------

